# chips too small?



## boostnut (May 1, 2010)

Took some shagbark hickory and introduced it to a jointer to make some small chips. I'm wondering if there is a general preference to chip size, mine are similar to those made with a chainsaw. I could easily use a chopsaw to cut some "cookies" and split them down but I'm not sure on which is better for tomorrows smoke, I'm doing a butt and a slab of baby backs in a brinkman vertical gasser.

 I've got plenty of options with wood types (red oak, hickory, cherry, mulberry.....) since I heat our house with wood. Do you advise mixing any of these in with the hickory?


----------



## richlife (May 2, 2010)

Welcome and checkout this thread for some good information including woods to use. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=81585

And go to Roll Call -- introduce yourself 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 -- nobody here bites...

I'm new to smoking myself, but I'd say you're going way too small!! Chips mean chips (like you might get with a gouge) and chunks are better. I started with small (say 1/4x1x1" and kept getting flames. Now I've started using chunks at least 1x2x2" and they are working well for me. I just cut up scraps on my band saw. Rich

And, btw, I KNOW where all my wood comes from.


----------



## mgnorcal (May 2, 2010)

Red oak is a good thing to blend with flavor woods like hickory.

Optimum chip/chunk size depends on what type of smoker you're using and what temps you're cooking at.

Chunks like richlife describes are best for gassers.  Woodshop chips will be gone way too fast.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 2, 2010)

Remembering my old wood working days and using a jointer I would think that the shavings would be too small from the jointer. Now I wouldn't use the chain saw either for you don't want the chain oil on your chips and in the flavoring of your food. Now the chop saw sounds good a real labor intensive but it would probably work.


----------

